# Dashboard Display - Speed!?



## scoobyj (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I think im losing the plot.

Before I lost power and had to re-enter the code to the Sat nav etc, I could see the speed on the dashboard display but now since its been repaired I cant see that at all now.

Is there something I need to push.........like I said, Im probably losing the plot.

Many Thanks


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Just flick through the different options by clicking on the button which is on the underside of the windscreen wiper stalk


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully if the link works anyone without a manual can download a PDF version..
http://mypdfmanuals.com/dref/443076


----------



## scoobyj (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for you replies, still confused.

Let me run this by you all properly.

I lost power on the Sat Nav due to accidently removing the fuse and had to re-enter the pin/code. Before I was able to see the speedo within the LCD display in the centre of the drivers centre console.

I looked through the manual etc but couldn't find what im looking for. The clocks and dash has been updated to the newer style so was wondering if the previous owner carried out a software update of some sort?

Any help/advice would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

If the screen is working you can toggle through the different modes using the steering column leaver on your right.

There are three buttons one underneath and two scroll buttons on the end of the leaver. If I remember correctly you need to press the button underneath a few times to get the speedo...


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ive never had this on mine, if i click through i get petrol range, av mgp, instant mpg and an speed reading that looks like an average as it doesn't change and has the O with / going through it??


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

If I remember correctly you can check/uncheck what to display in dis in the set-up menu. I'd guess speed is unchecked now.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

You get to it using the button on the bottom of the right stalk I believe.

EDIT:
Just had a brain wave and I think I remember the sequence to get to the speed display.

Button on the bottom of the right stalk scrolls through the following options;
> Trip 1
> Trip 2
> Multi display
> Menu

I think you need to get to the multi display menu item, then use the up/down button on the right of the right stalk to select the speed.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Excellent, how do i get to the set up menu?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Auditt1987 said:


> Excellent, how do i get to the set up menu?


Go sit in your car and start clicking, use button on underside of stalk to flip through screens or select. Use up/down on end of stalk to move in the menus. 
Get familiar with the options and menu items. You can not break anything.


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Brilliant thank you, Ive only had the car a few weeks and didn't notice that button was underneath, Also managed to sort the clock out which was 10mins fast!!


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Auditt1987 said:


> Brilliant thank you, Ive only had the car a few weeks and didn't notice that button was underneath, Also managed to sort the clock out which was 10mins fast!!


You are welcome. If you have the owners manual, time is well spent reading it. Not all options described will be in your car, which may be confusing, but still, you will learn something and enjoy your car even more.

As regards clock, there is in all (or most) TTs an option to have the time set automatically, this is an option in the DIS menus you have been looking at. Time will be read either from radio signals or GPS signals, not sure which. I prefer this option as the time is always correct with this setting, including summer time and winter time changes.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Sophus said:


> As regards clock, there is in all (or most) TTs an option to have the time set automatically, this is an option in the DIS menus you have been looking at. Time will be read either from radio signals or GPS signals, not sure which. I prefer this option as the time is always correct with this setting, including summer time and winter time changes.


Curious. I'm not seeing that option, although the dash time display and RNS-E time display are always within about 10 seconds of each other, but I've so far had to make summer/winter time adjustments manually.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I always thought that although mentioned in the manual, the option for radio signal time setting was not available in UK spec cars. 
I've always done manual changes and use the RNS-E option to display the time from the dash clock.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I am not in the UK which may explain why I see the option and some of you don't. When active, a small antenna symbol is shown in the dis or clock display or some other part of the instruments. Don't remember exactly where.

It is nice not having to ever adjust the clock.


----------

